# honey (term of endearment)



## ludi_bb

*Moderator note:
Several threads merged
to create this one.
*
Je sais qu'il est fréquent que l'homme surnomme son amie "honey"...j'aurais souhaité savoir si c'était possible dans l'autre sens ?

Par exemple, en France, l'homme surnomme parfois son amie "ma puce", mais elle ne peut pas appeler son marie "ma puce"

Donc est-ce que "honey" est purement une expression féminine ?
Si oui, quel est l'équivalent pour un homme ?

MERCI


----------



## Aupick

Vous avez de la chance. "Honey" convient parfaitement pour les deux sexes, vous n'avez donc pas besoin de chercher un autre terme.

(Mais, puisqu'on y est, quel serait l'équivalent de "ma puce" pour un homme ?)


----------



## hald

Mon poussin, mon lapin pour rester dans le registre animalier.


----------



## ludi_bb

j'ai pour habitude de dire "mon coeur"...justement, ça sort du registre animalier !


----------



## badgrammar

Aupick said:
			
		

> Vous avez de la chance. "Honey" convient parfaitement pour les deux sexes, vous n'avez donc pas besoin de chercher un autre terme.
> 
> (Mais, puisqu'on y est, quel serait l'équivalent de "ma puce" pour un homme ?)



Sûrement pas mon poux!  Mais je le dis souvent en rigolant quand mon chéri me traite de "ma puce".

J'ai rencontré un couple où la femme appèlait toujours son copain "mon chaton".  Ca faisait un drôle d'effet utilisé pour parler à son homme.

Yes, honey works for either sex, as do dear, sweetie, love, baby, sugar, darlin', angel....


----------



## geve

oui, parce que "mon pou", ça ne marche pas  

mon canard, aussi (mais canard, poussin et lapin sont des animaux moins "nuisibles" que la puce... et beaucoup plus volumineux aussi)


----------



## badgrammar

Et si on partait du Animal Kingdom pour les termes d'affection, qu'est-ce qu'on peut dire en français?


----------



## ludi_bb

on peut dire alors :

mon chéri, mon coeur, bébé, minou (quoique, c'est le raccourci de chat), mamour (but quite ridiculous !!), amour...


----------



## river

How about "mon miel."


----------



## ludi_bb

non, "mon miel" n'existe pas ! C'est purement alimentaire en France !


----------



## ob1

mon lapin en sucre ?


----------



## ludi_bb

ou "mon shamallow" !...mais it's quite ridiculous too !


----------



## badgrammar

river said:
			
		

> How about "mon miel."



Mon Mielpops à moi bébé d'amour que j'aime?


----------



## geve

mais où est Xav ? L'expert en mots d'amour français, toujours à la rescousse de l'amoureux inter-langues ??  
(voir le fameux fil langage de l'amour)


----------



## lysanea

bonjour/hello !

Je suis toujours dans mes termes affectueux, pourriez vous m'aider : est-ce que "honey" ou "sweetheart" peut s'utiliser pour une petite fille ? un ami de la famille peut-il dire honey à l'enfant de ses amis sans qu'il y ait de connotation ? que peut-on dire d'autre ?

merci beaucoup poiur votre aide !

lysa

n b : si vous pouvez m'aider aussi pour mon précédent post  je cherche toujours les termes affectueux qu'on peut utiliser de femme a homme ou d'homme à homme ?

thanks !


----------



## LARSAY

"honey" can be said to anybody you like and know well. As a matter of fact, when you go to a diner in the USA, the old waitresses would say to you the first time you go there "What do like, Honey?", even if you are a 40-year old, 130 kg truck driver, which always surprises foreigners!

Other sweet terms: 
To a woman:  mon trésor, ma biche, ma colombe, mon p'tit chat (NOT "ma p'tite chatte", it is very sweet, but you know what it is in slang!), and, if she has a hot temper, ma tigresse, ma panthère
To a man: Mon chou, mon petit pigeon


----------



## joleen

LARSAY said:


> To a man: Mon chou, *mon petit pigeon*


 
I would keep the last one for the old man I'll marry to get his money once he passes away


----------



## Mety

_*Honey*_ est correcte, il peut être dit d'un adulte à un enfant sans problème, même chose pour _*sweethart*_. Ils peuvent tous les 2 être utilisés de homme à femme. D'homme à homme vous pouvez utiliser _*pal, buddy.*_


----------



## floise

Lysanea,

I'm a native English speaker, and I use "honey' to little children. I believe it is quite commonly used, and there is no connotation other than that you want to treat the child nicely in a more familiar way. I think that it depends on your degree of closeness to the child. If it's the first time you are in the child's company, maybe it's too fast to adopt this term. But this is relative and you have to feel when the time is appropriate and right. As Larsay said, in some parts of the U.S., adults will call other adults 'hun' or 'honey' when they don't know them. This happened to me in Florida this past winter in a UPS store when I brought a package to the counterperson to mail. I was called 'honey' and 'sweetie' by the female clerk. This is definitely a southern thing. It does not happen so much in the north of the U.S., nor in Canada.


----------



## Green Clementine

> n b : si vous pouvez m'aider aussi pour mon précédent post  je cherche toujours les termes affectueux qu'on peut utiliser de femme a homme ou d'homme à homme ?



I live in the UK and regularly hear the following:

to females, from friends or strangers: "darling", "love" "my dear", "my duck", 
male/female, form friends or strangers (informal): "mate", "matie", "me old mucker"


----------



## Leila75

I lived 1 year in the UK and I didn't hear "honey" once. I guess it is not very widely used, except maybe only for children.


----------



## wildan1

to the above you should add the gender factor. This is AE usage.

a woman can call anyone _honey _or _sweetheart_ (probably more _sweetie _if it is casual)--adult or child. Maybe you would hear that more from strangers in the south, but anywhere it is used casually between people who don't have any close or intimate relationships.

A male normally will only use these terms with females, not males. _Sweetie _or _sweetheart_ for a child. _honey _or _sweetheart/sweetie _used by a male to an adult female is more loaded with (possible) sexual/romantic undertones, so I think most males would be discriminant about using those terms with people they don't know well. You might hear males use them casually in a bar, but not likely between strangers in a work setting .


----------



## Sublime7

Just curious whether there are some words used in such a manner like we do in the US for a spouse or signifigant other....like

hey hunny, can you do the dishes? 

and so forth...


----------



## bellygroove99

I have heard 'mon chou' being used for 'honey'


----------



## maybe4ever

ma chère(f) 
ma chérie(f)
mon bébé adorée


----------



## Fredddd

Sur "honey" hors contexte amoureux :
""honey" can be said to anybody you like and know well. As a matter of  fact, when you go to a diner in the USA, the old waitresses would say to  you the first time you go there "What do like, Honey?", even if you are  a 40-year old, 130 kg truck driver, which always surprises foreigners!"
Oui, j'ai souvent entendu "luv'" (or "love") en Angleterre quand je faisais mes courses, aussi. "Any change, luv' ?" 
En français, on dirait peut-être "mon chou" ? Mais dans un magasin, c'est rare. "Qu'est-ce que j'te sers, mon chou ?" dans un bar ou un restaurant de quartier très populaire.
 Ou si la personne (femme ou homme) qui s'adresse à vous est beaucoup plus âgée "mon petit" (même si vous êtes une femme).
"Vous avez l'air bien embêtée avec tous ces paquets, mon p'tit. Vous voulez pas un panier ?"


----------



## eTraveler

I'm in the USA and there are limitations to the use of "honey".  An older woman can call just about anybody, especially younger  "honey". 
 People in love with each other can call each other "honey".  Anybody else has better be careful about the use of "honey".


----------



## CFATX

Just checking (since transformation of vowels in US English still don't fit in my French mind): hunny is a deformation of honey? Thanks!


----------



## moustic

Hunny is just a misspelling (or a "fun" spelling, cf Winnie the Pooh) of honey. I would say they are pronounced the same in the US and the UK.


----------



## Kecha

Isn't "honey" one of those words with a /ʌ/ sound that are spelt with an "o" (rather than a "u") near "m", "n", "v" to simplify reading?
Like mother, love, etc. ? Old English was "hunig" so ...

I think I remember something like that from a History of English class but I can't find anything online, did I invent that?


----------



## moustic

Yes, that's correct, honey is pronounced with the sound /ʌ/ as in mother, hence the misspelling with a "u".


----------

